
Is this all a lie?  They spy on all of us.  Why do they need an iPhone? - archiebunker
Since we all know that they spy on us all the time, why all the fuss over a single iPhone?
======
archiebunker
I wonder if it is just because FBI feels left out of the party. NSA is having
all the fun. Maybe all of this is an interagency conflict.

~~~
psgbg
No that's just silly.

I wonder if there is something somewhat related. It's not just A Phone, once
they have the access method then virtually all other phones of that kind are
open.

They are using a High profile case because it's easy to find an echo in their
petition. They probably want to see many other phones, but this case goes deep
in the mind of the people. From the start it seemed off to me that the suspect
was cautious to destroy all the other information but leave the phone...
there.

The phone might be just a normal one and have no clue at all.

------
archiebunker
Or maybe this is a very public admission that they can't break encryption.

~~~
savethefuture
Or maybe they can but they do not want to reveal their ability to do so just
yet. We'll never know, until then assume they can break your crypto and use
that knowledge to stay safe with your information.

